# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  [RESOLVED] Automatix

## az

Keyes posted his complaint on the agenda and others joined in.  Keyes withdrew his complaint when the Automatix licence went back to GPL, but Smurf grouped the sourrounding complaints together.

I do not represent everybody here.  The directive about not responding to this thread if you are not the original author should not apply to those who are involved in this matter.

Quote the agenda page:

"There is still a dispute between a few members of the Ubuntu community about the Automatix project and a derivative of it. The following links are references to parts of the discussion. 

Note: "Forum Staff" on the forums are not admins, even though the title suggests it. 

1- The forum admins say project subforums are run by the leader of the project. I guess this means if they request something be done within their sub-forum they get it, no matter what. 

2- Post deletions example:  http://apqi.com/ubuntu/Automatix%20(...u%20Forums.htm (thread with some non-deleted posts) 

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...=66563&page=24 (same thread with deleted posts) 

Summary of censorship:  http://robotgeek.org/cc.html 

3- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98599 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94310 (thread moved to internal forums) Google Cache 

and  http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index...x-viole-la-gpl (french) 

4- Very pertinent thread. It is locked.:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99553 (azz) 

5- Reaction of forum staff to proper application of GPL:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99866 (seth_k) 

6- I was told by Ubuntu Geek that he will ban me from the forums if I continue to discuss the topics ongoing in the Site Discussion Forum:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100069 http://apqi.com/ubuntu/Ubuntu%20Foru...e%20read-1.htm and  http://apqi.com/ubuntu/Ubuntu%20Foru...ase%20read.htm (Personal Messages - AndrewZajac (azz)) 

Minutes later - and without posting on the forum again, I have been banned from the forums. (azz)"

My Comments:

1 - Is this a complaint?  I think forum guideline clarifications have been made.
2-  Resolved.  Post deletion is now frowned upon.
3-  I think everyone is clear on the GPL, now.
4-  Not going there.  Whatever.  
5-  Same as number 2?
6-  Resolved.

There have been discussions about applying policies to stop this sort of misuse of moderator abilities (I do not have the links to the conversations right now).  Also, the fact that this forum section exists will allow people to voice their complaints and not have the matter settled secretly by private messages will solve all of these kinds of issues.

I may have not summed up all the issues here.  Does anybody else have anything to add?

Edit - Removed one link from 6 since it is a seperate issue.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

> Keyes posted his complaint on the agenda and others joined in.  Keyes withdrew his complaint when the Automatix licence went back to GPL, but Smurf grouped the sourrounding complaints together.
> 
> I do not represent everybody here.  The directive about not responding to this thread if you are not the original author should not apply to those who are involved in this matter.
> 
> Quote the agenda page:
> 
> "There is still a dispute between a few members of the Ubuntu community about the Automatix project and a derivative of it. The following links are references to parts of the discussion. 
> 
> Note: "Forum Staff" on the forums are not admins, even though the title suggests it. 
> ...


I'll give a breif overview on this and I think we can mark it resolved.

1. This really isnt a complaint and we have draft a policy that will now apply to the 3rd party section to help clarify it and the projects hosted there's roll. Resolved

2. Agreed / Resolved
3. Agreed / Resolved
4. Agreed / Resolved
5. Agreed / Resolved
6. Agreed / Resolved




> There have been discussions about applying policies to stop this sort of misuse of moderator abilities (I do not have the links to the conversations right now). Also, the fact that this forum section exists will allow people to voice their complaints and not have the matter settled secretly by private messages will solve all of these kinds of issues.


Agreed policy will be set in place to prevent this. The moderator/staff policy will be updated to reflect these changes its available on the guidelines page of the forum.

Also, agreed this forum I hope will be used as it now to resolve these issues.

I would like to mark this as resolved.

----------


## az

> I would like to mark this as resolved.


+1

----------


## jdong

A new set of guidelines are in the works (already drafted, awaiting minor changes to terms) for 3rd party projects.

For now, since Automatix is under a GPL license and has been determined as not trademarked, the staff has all agreed to be more open to Automatix forks or derivative works made by others. We apologize for all the inconsistency in the way the Automatix situation was handled.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Resolved setting this to closed.

----------

